# 2015 North GA Traditional Archery Club Championship



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2015)

2015 North Georgia Traditional Archery Club Championship

This will be the final shoot of the year for NGTA. Please mark your calendar and make plans to be with us.

Sunday, August 2, 2015				

2 courses-30 targets total

Lunch - $5 per person donation				
BBQ pork sandwich					
Chips 
Slaw 
Pickles	 
Drink 							

Shoot Fees, unlimited shooting
Members - $5 each
Non-members - $10 each
Members – family of three or more - $15 total
Non-member – family of three or more - $25 total
Children, age 12 and under – free
No first timer discount for this particular shoot for competitors.

Classes – please choose only one
Men’s Recurve – Blue stake				
Men’s Longbow – Blue stake	
Women’s Recurve – White stake		
Women’s Longbow – White stake
Primitive – co-ed – White stake – *			
Senior – Age 60+, co-ed - White stake	
Youth – Age 13-16, co-ed – White stake		
Junior – Age 9-12, co-ed – Red Stake
Cub – Age 8 and under, co-ed – Red Stake

General Rules
• Scoring is 10/8/5/0. Arrow must be touching the line to receive higher score. An arrow in the foam will score, even though it may not be touching the animal’s profile.
• Field points only, no broadheads, no Judos, no blunts
• No sights or any markings on riser of bow that could be used to facilitate sighting
• No stabilizers or anything remotely resembling a stabilizer
• No range finders.  Binoculars are OK provided they are not range finding binoculars
• No mechanical release aids, must shoot fingers only, either bare, or with tab or glove.
• One finger must touch the arrow when shooting, no string walking
• Any arrow is OK for all classes other than Primitive
• *Primitive Class – Wood bow, backing OK but must be of a natural material (no glass), with wood, cane, or bamboo arrows, plastic nocks are OK
• Shooter must maintain contact with stake with foot or other body part through the shot
• Your first time through the course will determine your score.  Shoot the courses as many times as you like, but only the first time through each course will count for your score for the day. You may enter a score for only one class.
• Any ties in scoring for 1st through 3rd place will be broken by sudden death shoot down, beginning at Target #1 on Course #1 and proceeding in turn with subsequent targets until winner is determined. 

Courtesy, Safety, and Course Etiquette
• Please keep shooting groups limited to four shooters. If you have more in your group, please start another group.
• Please maintain control of your children at all times for the safety of everyone.
• When searching for arrows that miss a target, please limit your search to not more than five minutes if another group is waiting behind you.
• Please allow faster groups to “play through.”
• Please, for the sake of safety, do not nock your arrow until you have reached the shooting stake for your class and you have taken your position to shoot.  Mixed groups should shoot from back to front, blue stake first, then the white stake, and finally the red stake.
• Water will be available on the course. Please dispose of cups and any trash that you carry onto the course in the trash bags/cans provided. Please help keep our club property clean and do not litter.
• Please do not move any target or shooting stake. Every competitor should have equal opportunity on the courses.
• Please do your best to leave all vegetation in place at shooting stakes and in shooting lanes. The shot should be the same for everyone.
• Please keep all pets on a leash and under your immediate control at all times. Please clean up after your pets while visiting our club and properly dispose of any pet related waste.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Gene. Very clear and easy to understand rules and instructions. Ya'll come on out and shoot with us, the more the better.


----------



## Gordief (Jul 20, 2015)

This is going to be a GOOD time...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2015)

This shoot will be set up similar to an IBO event in that the shots will be a bit longer than normal for us at NGTA. It will be a challenging course and the folks with good scores will have earned them. Some of your favorite shot presentations will be making an appearance:

Hog in the hole
Bedded Buck behind a log
Next area code elk
Muley from a mile away
Bear in the briars
The running pig, an NGTA exclusive

And all new for 2015, the three little pigs.

And there will be five turkey targets on the course as well! I hate a turkey target and so will you after this shoot...

Come see what I'm talking about...


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sounds like those that keep the scores will have an easy job of tabulating them.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2015)

Surely by this time of the 3-D season, it won't be all that bad, Al...


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds like a good course. Can't wait.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 27, 2015)

Inside of one week now...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jul 28, 2015)

Good chance of making this shoot, not certain yet.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2015)

Stump Shooter said:


> Good chance of making this shoot, not certain yet.



Hope you can make it. We're gonna have a big time!


----------



## RogerB (Jul 30, 2015)

What time do you want the set-up crew to eat, er meet


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2015)

Eat at Loretta's at 8:00 a.m. On Saturday.

Set up at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 31, 2015)

Can't wait. Me and the wife will be there. I like the sounds of it so far Gene


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, there has been a change of plans...

The next area code elk shot has been replaced. Now for the first time in North America, NGTA proudly presents Cecil the Lion for your shooting pleasure. Sorry, I just had to do it...

But, the targets are out and we are ready for a big time tomorrow! Come see us...


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 2, 2015)

Had fun it was a good shoot.  TShirts were great also.  It was nice seeing some friends again. The bbq pork sandwiches were really good.   Good luck to all this hunting season!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2015)

dutchman said:


> Well, there has been a change of plans...
> 
> The next area code elk shot has been replaced. Now for the first time in North America, NGTA proudly presents Cecil the Lion for your shooting pleasure. Sorry, I just had to do it...



Hope you didn't up and cry foul then change the rules, in arrears, after he was shot.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hope you didn't up and cry foul then change the rules, in arrears, after he was shot.



Naw, we ran Cecil in to replace the "next area code elk." I think it was a good swap. 

We had us a huge day at NGTA yesterday. We entertained about a hundred folks. We have yet to figure out how to get everyone to sign in. Shoot, we had class winners that didn't sign in. But, I digress...

I want to thank all the men who helped with set up. They know how much they are appreciated, as I have already let them know. I also thank the folks who helped with take down. You, too, are much appreciated!

Thanks go to our 2015 officers, Todd Cook, Crispin Henry, Dave Bureau, and Stan Bennett. You guys did a fine job for us this year.

My thanks also go to Roger Boykin for running the registration table for me yesterday. That freed me up to get a few little things taken care of. And to loaf some...

And finally, thanks to everyone who supported our club this year. You have helped us to be one of the most well attended, finest traditional archery clubs anywhere. Just wait 'til next year. Y'all ain't seen nothing yet...


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 3, 2015)

It was a really good day. We are fortunate to have such a great group of folks to share all the fun with. Thanks to all who helped us enjoy it.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 5, 2015)

finally getting a chance to get on the forum.  What an outstanding weekend and way to our 3D season!!   I want to thank Gene for giving an inspirational devotional, and to making the course a (typical Gene Bramblett) challenging setup, along with every that assisted.  I fortunately did break or lose any arraws.   I want to with those who hunt, a successful seasons and hope to see you afield.  To everyone else, stay safe and with Gods grace, I will be  looking forward to seeing you'll  January 3, 2016.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2015)

I have tried twice last week to post my pics..... without success. Will try again in the am! got lots of happy folks!!!!


----------

